# won't let me clean penis



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

DS is 16 months and for the last several months he reacts very strongly when we try to clean his penis during diaper change or bath. (I just mean wipe it a bit with a soft cloth)

I made the horrible mistake of having him circumsized (I now know better, but that does him no good)

He gets a lot of gunk accumulating in the fold between the skin and the head of his penis, so I have to pull that back just a bit (gently of course) to clean it.

Is it normal for him to react so strongly to that? He doesn't cry, just pushed our hands away and wiggles so that we can't clean him.


----------



## oneotamama (Apr 23, 2004)

My almost 4 yo ds is the same way. Circumcised. Gunk in the fold. Yuck. And if I let him off the hook and don't clean it, he gets red and sore.

No advice. Just letting you know you're not alone!


----------



## MommyMine (Oct 31, 2005)

try cleaning that in the bathtub with just soapy water and your fingers...a cloth could be too rough. Imagine if someone went at your clitoris directly with a soft cloth. I put my dh in charge of penis care and this is how he does it.


----------



## oneotamama (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm only using my hand w/soap and water, but ds still says it hurts. I honestly don't think that it does. Even when it gets red and sore. I've seen my ds pull on that little bugger (his penis) and it doesn't look too sore to me


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

Well around here we are used to DS saying NO & wiggling about everything: from getting a diaper change, clothes on, coat, hair washed, you name it! We do better when we remember to ask him for help. So could you try getting him to clean it? It works awesome if we do things together, like brush our teeth at the same time, put shoes on at the same time, etc. Maybe you could get a anatomically correct doll (wonder if they are circ'ed or not?) & he could practice cleaning it. Good luck


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks ladies. Just didn't know if I should worry or not. Looks like he's normal









Will do better to clean it in the bath every time and leave him alone with a cloth....


----------

